# notable-sobresaliente



## ach

Hola. 
Estoy intentando traducir un certificado académico universitario y creo que me  voy a poner a llorar.. ¿alguien sabe cómo puedo traducir las notas aprobado-notable-sobresaliente-matrícula de honor? Bueno, gracias y hasta pronto.


----------



## Silvia10975

¡Hola y bienvenido!
No sé si existe una fórmula idéntica en italiano, pero más o menos sonaría así: _approvato-notevole-eccellente matricola d'onore_.
¿Según tú tiene algún sentido?
 Silvia


----------



## freakit

ach said:


> Hola.
> Estoy intentando traducir un certificado académico universitario y creo que me  voy a poner a llorar.. ¿alguien sabe cómo puedo traducir las notas aprobado-notable-sobresaliente-matrícula de honor? Bueno, gracias y hasta pronto.



Bueno, es que en Italia no solemos utilizar estas notas, utilizamos sòlo las notas con numeros, desde el 18 (el mìnimo para ser aprobado) hasta el "30 e lode" (matrìcula de honor).
Pero, vamos a ver... Aprobado podrìa ser "Promosso", "Idoneo" (este pero solo se el examen no prevé nota); Notable no se podrìa traducir, a lo mejor con "Molto buono" (literalmente serìa "Notevole", pero no se refiere a un examen); Sobresaliente es "Eccellente", "Ottimo"; Matrìcula de honor es el que màs se acerca, en cuanto se traduce con "Con Lode" (Si è laureato con lode, es decir, con la matrìcula de honor).
Lamentablemente, màs que esto no te puedo contar.. Se siente..


----------



## xeneize

Hum.....si buscás la equivalencia en el sistema italiano, habría que mirar una comparación precisa de las notas, pero, por lo que recuerdo yo, _aprobado_ es 18-24, _notable_ 25-27, _sobresaliente_ 28-30, _matrícula de honor_ 30 e lode.....No lo sé si es así, sin embargo, en absoluto.
Es que en Italia no se usan las definiciones, así que nadie acá pondría "approvato" y lo demás.
Pero yo estudié en Valladolid, y ahí también usan los números nomás, nada de aprobado o notable.
Y a la hora de validarlos, suelen ser muy flexibles.
Por ejemplo, un 5 de España tendría que corresponder a 18-21, un 6 a 22-23, 7 a 24-25, 8 a 26-27, 9 a 28-29, y 10 a 30.....
En práctica, sin embargo, nadie es tan rígido como para seguir al pie de la letra este criterio.
Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Yo opino como Xeneize, pero quizás bajaría el notable hasta el 23. Corresponde a un arco de puntos un poco mayor que el 25-27 y, desde luego, es más amplio que el Sobresaliente


----------



## xeneize

De acuerdo, mi tabla era aproximativa nomás.
Los que conocen facultades donde se usa este sistema, pueden opinar mejor, ya que, tanto en Cerdeña como en Valladolid, yo únicamente me topé con los números...


----------



## traduttrice

¡Hola! Yo tengo esta escala: 
"non idoneo" = 0; 
"insufficiente" = 1, 2, 3; 
"sufficiente" = 4 y 5;
"buono" = 6 y 7;
"distinto"= 8 y 9;
"ottimo" = 10.

En tu caso, traduciría como "sufficiente" - "buono" - "distinto" y "con lode".
Suerte 

traduttrice @--8---------


----------



## freakit

traduttrice said:


> ¡Hola! Yo tengo esta escala:
> "non idoneo" = 0;
> "insufficiente" = 1, 2, 3;
> "sufficiente" = 4 y 5;
> "buono" = 6 y 7;
> "distinto"= 8 y 9;
> "ottimo" = 10.
> 
> En tu caso, traduciría como "sufficiente" - "buono" - "distinto" y "con lode".
> Suerte
> 
> traduttrice @--8---------



Pero espera... ¿Esto se refiere a qué tipo de notas? ¿Escolàsticas o universitarias?
Me quedo con Xeneize, aunqué ahora que voy a volver en Italia a ver como me convalidaràn estos examen.
Pero supongo que el aprobado sea entre 18 y 22, el notable entre el 23 y el 25, sobresaliente desde 26 hasta 29 y matrìcula de honor es el 30.


----------



## xeneize

> Pero supongo que el aprobado sea entre 18 y 22, el notable entre el 23 y el 25, sobresaliente desde 26 hasta 29 y matrìcula de honor es el 30.


 

Sí, con un 5 en Valladolid te pueden dar hasta 22...Dependiendo de las universidades...


----------



## betulina

Hola:

Recupero este hilo porque tengo una duda sobre una nota. En mi texto hay una chica que ha sacado un "sette" ("ho preso un sette, ho preso un sette!") y está la mar de feliz. Va al instituto, en Roma. Y por lo que decís, no me cuadra tanta felicidad. Representa que es una buena nota.

En el DeMauro he encontrado esto:



> voto scolastico che indica un profitto più che sufficiente o discreto: _prendere s. in matematica_, _avere la media del s._


Supongo que no equivale a un siete español, me imagino que es más alto... ¿Lo sabéis situar mejor que yo? ¿Se dice para el resto de números o sólo con el siete?

Gracias, chicos.


----------



## freakit

Pues, si va al instituto tiene razòn de estar tan fèliz 
Lo que pasa es que en los institutos las notas, en teoria, van del 0 hasta el 10. Sòlo que lo màs probable es que los profes no te van a dar ni 0, ni 1. Y es muy dìficil que saques un 10 o un 9. Asì que suelen dar notas desde el 4 hasta el 8. 
El 2 (o el 3), sòlo si no sabes decir ni un palabra ("scena muta") o si entregas tu deberes "en blanco". El 4 serìa un examen horroroso, el 5 algo no tan malo pero no suficiente. Desde el 6 se considera aprobado, y un 7 serìa ya notable. Con un 8 te puedes considerar sobresaliente y 9 y 10, sòlo si eres un genio y si el profe tampoco tiene que anotar nada de errores ("non ci ha messo penna). 
Cuando iba yo al instituto, con muchos de profe no podìas sacar que un 7 como màximo. 
Ah, a cada nota se le puede agregar un  "medio", un "+", uno o dos "-": 4--; 5 y medio; 6+ y un largo etcétera.


----------



## sabrinita85

betulina said:


> Hola:
> 
> Recupero este hilo porque tengo una duda sobre una nota. En mi texto hay una chica que ha sacado un "sette" ("ho preso un sette, ho preso un sette!") y está la mar de feliz. Va al instituto, en Roma. Y por lo que decís, no me cuadra tanta felicidad. Representa que es una buena nota.
> 
> En el DeMauro he encontrado esto:
> 
> Supongo que no equivale a un siete español, me imagino que es más alto... ¿Lo sabéis situar mejor que yo? ¿Se dice para el resto de números o sólo con el siete?
> 
> Gracias, chicos.


Sería un 8 español.
Porque en España aprobado es con 5, mientras que en Italia un aprobado es con 6.
7 parece ser una nota baja si uno piensa en que hay notas hasta el 10, pero la verdad es que 10 no lo ponen nunca los profes (bueno, no todos), el 9 es para los empollones, el 8 es para los muy buenos y el 7 para los buenos; el 6 bueno es el simple aprobado. Por eso que dice que 7 es una buena nota 

Pd= scusa freakit, ci siamo quasi incrociati!


----------



## betulina

Perfecto, sí, sería como 8 por lo que decís. No es que un 7 sea mala nota, pero si es el máximo que saca y sólo por una vez, tampoco se le puede decir que sea muy buena estudiante... Le voy a poner un 8, entonces, venga, estoy generosa. 

Unas gracias enormes, chicos, un 10 para vosotros!


----------



## xeneize

> Sería un 8 español.
> Porque en España aprobado es con 5, mientras que en Italia un aprobado es con 6.


 
Ejm no por contradecirte (no me atrevería nunca...), pero si en España aprueban justamente con 5, el 6 es la segunda nota, en Italia en cambio aprueban con 6, y el 7 es la segunda aprobada...¿O no?...
Igual, hay que tener en cuenta que en España hay 6 notas con las que estás aprobado, en Italia 5.
Así que, partiéndolas al medio, en Italia el 7 sería la primera debajo de la mitad de las 5, que sería el 8. En España, el 7 estaría justamente en la mitad de abajo, sería la última de esa mitad.



> el 9 es para los _empollones_


 
Los _tragas_, del otro lado del océano 
Confirmo que el 9 o el 10 es para ellos, o bien para los _enchufados_ (_accozzati_, por acá)


----------



## freakit

El problemo es que hay muy pocos profesores que ponen 9 y 10, asì como hay muy pocos de estos que ponen 0, 1 0 2. Asì que todo se queda con notas que van desde el 3 (o el 4, màs a menudo) hasta el 8. Sacar un 7 entonces es sacar muy buena nota. 
Todo se refiere a los años pasados, con profesores tan rigidos y severos que lo màximo que ponìan era un 7, y un 8 cuando se trataba de una obra maestra. Un 9 o un 10 era algo utòpico, para examenes tan perfectos cuanto imposibles de cumplir.
Por lo tanto, también sacar un 6 era digno de celebraciones (hoy en dìa no tanto, pero...)


----------



## sabrinita85

xeneize said:


> Ejm no por contradecirte (*no me atrevería nunca...*), pero si en España aprueban justamente con 5, el 6 es la segunda nota, en Italia en cambio aprueban con 6, y el 7 es la segunda aprobada...¿O no?...
> Igual, hay que tener en cuenta que en España hay 6 notas con las que estás aprobado, en Italia 5.
> Así que, partiéndolas al medio, en Italia el 7 sería la primera debajo de la mitad de las 5, que sería el 8. En España, el 7 estaría justamente en la mitad de abajo, sería la última de esa mitad.


Me tienes miedo, eh... jejeje... Y haces bien, che.  

Pues tu discurso fluye, pero si en España se aprueba con una nota menos es que la misma nota italiano vale uno más (con respecto a España), no?


----------



## xeneize

sabrinita85 said:


> Me tienes miedo, eh... jejeje... Y haces bien, che.


 
Ejm, no, no es eso...pero...



> Pues tu discurso fluye, pero si en España se aprueba con un voto (lapsus, ya lo sé que lo sabés mejor que yo ) menos es que el mismo voto italiano vale uno más (con respecto a España), no?


 
Sí, eso digo yo...Por eso me parece como que el 7 italiano se corresponde al 6 español...Y..a lo mejor los italianos se conforman con algo menos que los españoles, y están contentos con un 7, qué sé yo...
Igual, 7 es muy buena nota, no cabe duda, para mí era así 




> Un 9 o un 10 era algo utòpico, para examenes tan perfectos cuanto imposibles de cumplir copiar.


De inmediato pensé en eso leyéndolo nomás...


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y si hablamos de test? Sería más fácil.
Un test de diez preguntas en España se aprueba con cinco correctas.


En otro tipo de exámenes se suelen usar decimales. Por ese motivo se aprobaría "a partir" de 5. Siempre es de la mitad hacia arriba.

Y yo he visto ceros y un par de veces -1, no en mis notas, que conste.


----------



## xeneize

En Italia, se aprobaría a partir de 6, creo yo, igual que en las escuelas. Luego, dependerá del test..


----------



## la italianilla

Es lo que me pasó a mi también al principio. Te enseño lo que esplicó mi coordinador de España que fue profesor en Roma también, y entonces conoce los dos sistemas universitarios.
Primero: no hay una correspondencia exacta, para que lo sepas  peroooo....a ver:

La proporción exacta sería:

Suficiencia en España : suficiencia en Italia =  30 en Italia : sobresaliente en España

Matrícula de honor es como el 30 e lode italiano, y en la ecuación no lo ponemos.
Entonces sería:

5:  18 = 10 :30 

Pero esta proporción no es correcta, ponemos una incógnita en lugar del 10, a ver que pasa:

5: 18 = x : 30

X= (30 x5 ) / 18 = 8.33333 

Normalmente un 8.333 es considerada una buenísima nota. Pues entonces se nota como el sistema non es perfectamente correspondente. Al final el profesor me hizo este esquema, te lo copio:


*España* * Italia*
*Aprobado*  5 18- 24
*Notable	* 5-8 25-27
*Sobresaliente* 8-9 28-29
*matrícula de honor* 9-10 30 e 30 e lode

Creo que más o menos tenía razón xeneize. Ciaooo!


----------



## sabrinita85

la italianilla said:


> Normalmente un 8.333 es considerada una buenísima nota. Pues entonces se nota como el sistema non es perfectamente correspondente. Al final el profesor me hizo este esquema, te lo copio:
> 
> 
> *España* * Italia*
> *Aprobado*  5 18- 24
> *Notable    * 5-8 25-27
> *Sobresaliente* 8-9 28-29
> *matrícula de honor* 9-10 30 e 30 e lode
> 
> Creo que más o menos tenía razón xeneize. Ciaooo!


Y para tus exámenes que has hecho en España han seguido esta tablilla a la hora de ponerte la nota en Italia?
Porque me vendría muy bien que fuera así, pero yo había visto que las correspondencias eran diferentes.


----------



## xeneize

Muy interesante lo que aportás Italianilla, te diría, muy bien para vos  Pero subir a 24 con un 5 a mí no me lo hicieron nunca...Como mucho 22...
Igual vos intentalo Sabrinita, según yo lo lográs nomás


----------



## la italianilla

¡Hola chicos!
Yo no he tenido que hacer ninguna conversión porque elegí exámenes con “créditos libres”, pues entonces a mi no me importaba nada de las notas, sino aprobarlas. Pero se lo pregunté al profesor porque no entendía bien cómo funcionaba el sistema. Eso es lo que me dijo el profesor español. Pero es verdad que me dijo también que esta tabla no es una conversión exacta sino una tentativa para hacerme comprender un poco como funciona, subrayando tres puntos:
1. No hay una conversión exacta de las notas
2. Eso es lo que él utilizaba con sus alumnos, pero cada universidad tiene su tabla de conversión que más o menos es como esta, o sea un “notable” puede ser considerado un 25 o un 26 según lo que deciden los profesores cuando tienen que convalidar los exámenes.
3. Otra cosa que me dijo y que creo que os puede interesar es que, en la mayoría de los caso, hay universitades italianas que hacen otra subdivisión entre los “notables”, por ejemplo  (son todos ejemplos de conversión, no es una cosa absoluta, y cada universidad propone la suya):

*España Italia
Aprobado 5 18- 24
Notable A 5-6.7 25-26
Notable B 6.7-8 27-28
Sobresaliente 8-9 29 hasta el 30
matrícula de honor 9-10 30 e 30 e lode
*
Esta tabla es un poco más “cerrada” porque no te da posibilidad de “manejar” mucho las notas del “notable”.
Por ejemplo: en el sistema que os enseñé antes se nota que el “notable” es hasta el 27 mientras el “sobresaliente” empieza desde el 28. Aquí un “sobresaliente” es desde el 29. Entonces sacar un sobresaliente en esta tabla es mejor que sacar un sobresaliente en la otra, pero sacar un “notable” en esta te determina la nota con más precisión. Por lo tanto el sistema precedente te da una “flexibilidad” diferente . Según el profesor, era mucho más positiva porque:
1. en el sistema español se sacan mucho más menos 9 y 10 que 30 y 30 y lode en Italia (por lo menos es lo que me dijo, y mirando las notas en junio creo que podría tener razón)
2. en el intervalo del “notable” la variación es muy alta, pero los italianos sabemos que sacar un 24 es muy diferente que sacar un 28, y es verdad también que en España, normalmente, las notas son entre el 5 y el 8 /8.5  (o sea si se “aproba el exámen” las notas varian entre un interval mucho más cortito). Normalmente, en España, quien saca una nota desde el 8.5 al 10 son muchos menos de lo que sacan en Italia una nota desde el 28-30.  También dijo que, en su carrera, ha visto más alumnos sacar más 28 -29 o 30 que gente sacar 9 o 10 en España. Digamos que, en Italia, si una persona estudia bien no es imposible que saque un 30, mientras en España, sacar un 9 o un 10 significa que eres casi perfecto, o algo así, no sé como esplicarlo exactamente.
3. Hay que tener en cuenta que, en España, existe un 6.4 mientras en Italia, en “lo statino” no te pueden poner un 24.4 o un 24.7. 
Pues entonces, al final, él me dijo que cada universidad tiene su esquema que es más o menos como lo que me enseñó él, *pero no existe un esquema igual y de perfecta correspondencia entre los dos sistemas*.
Espero que ahora lo tengáis más claro  ciaooo!


----------



## xeneize

Gracias por tu aporte, sí, es cierto que no existe una tabla de conversión perfecta e igual...
Acá, de hecho, es algo distinta. 
Saludos


----------



## la italianilla

xeneize said:


> Gracias por tu aporte, sí, es cierto que no existe una tabla de conversión perfecta e igual...
> Acá, de hecho, es algo distinta.
> Saludos



Mira, si debo ser sincera.....a mi tampoco me parece posible que un 5 puede ser un 18 o un 24....y más...a mi parece un poco un sueño, sobretodo piensando a mis profesores que piensan en cómo convertirlos  .....pero él me dijo que no....que hay que entender el significado de aprobado ....
A mi también me sorprendió. 
Ciao!

EDIT: vi metto come allegato un documento di conversione che contiene due tabelle abbastanza diverseeeeeeeeee tra loro fatto all'univesità di padova 
Spero non sia spam, nel caso mi scuso, ma volevo riportare solo altri esempi.
View attachment Tabelle_conversione_es.zip


----------



## betulina

la italianilla said:


> *España Italia
> Aprobado 5 18- 24
> Notable A 5-6.7 25-26
> *



Hola, es muy interesante todo lo que aportáis, pero me choca esto. Es curioso que un 5 pueda ser un notable en algún caso. Para mí, de 5 a 6,9 es un aprobado, y notable a partir de 7 hasta 8,9. Aunque depende de cómo vayan las notas en general, por un 6,5 te pueden poner un notable y por un 8,5 un excelente/sobresaliente.

Pero es lo que decís, depende de cada universidad y no hay correlaciones exactas.


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, en la uni de Valladolid en las actas nunca pusieron lo de notable, etc, por lo menos a mí, en absoluto.
Siempre números nomás. Por eso no sé hacerte muy bien la comparación número-evaluación...


----------



## freakit

Pues, aquì en Italia me acaban de decir que un 5 (maldita psicologìa) me lo convalidan como 23.


----------



## marnnia

Hola, 

Yo en cambio de las notas numéricas, necesito traducir las asignaturas que conseguí en España, cuando todavía sólo te daban la nota en palabra. Es decir, cómo traduzco las palabras:

-Aprobado
-Notable
-Sobresaliente
-Matrícula

????

yo he hecho un aproximado pero necesito saber si sería justo:

-sufficiente
-notevole
-eminente
-lode

?????

Muchas gracias por adelantado!


----------

